# [SOLVED] ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available



## Bard persi (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi!
My problem start occur when i am surfing internet and suddenly my laptop off like there is no power source but at that time my battery is still full. After that i start my laptop back and try to play PES 14. Then warning appear "your computer did not match min requirement". Before this i can play the game bcoz my laptop requirement is good for any high graphic game. I try checked my NVIDIA control panel. Then Error appeared "NVIDIA display setting not available. You are not currently using display attached to an NVIDIA GPU.

I am using NVIDIA GEFORCE 750M
Windows 8 64 bit
8 gB ram DDR3 1600Mhz


----------



## Bard persi (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*

Guys please help me..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*

Hi try reinstalling the driver from the laptop makers support site for your model


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*

Type in your make and model# of your computer and download the nVidia driver for your model


----------



## Bard persi (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*

Thanks 4 the suggestions.. i've try to reinstall driver using various method that i found in other forum in the web but still failed. Some people suggest to update BIOS to 205 but i'm not sure how to do it. So i sent my laptop to ASUS and they said it could be hardware problem. Now they took my laptop to change new graphic card. 

I've read a thread about people having the same problem after maintenance by ASUS. I've been thinking it could be the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*

You will need to wait to get the laptop back to see if the problem has been resolved.
Bios updates are rarely, if ever required and should only be done if the updates directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing.
A bad/incomplete Bios flash can render the Mobo useless.


----------



## Bard persi (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*

As expected the problem occur again after ASUS service. Started with a few sudden shutdown (Kernel Power Error) then lead to graphic card problem


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*

Can you get the full message your receiving and post it,has there been any Bsod


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*



Bard persi said:


> As expected the problem occur again after ASUS service. Started with a few sudden shutdown (Kernel Power Error) then lead to graphic card problem


Is the laptop under warranty? If the Asus center did not resolve the issue. return it to them.
Did you reinstall the graphics drivers from the laptop manufacturer's site?


----------



## Bard persi (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*

Thanks for all responses. Finally i managed to solve the problem by updating my ASUS BIOS from version 204 to 205.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ASUS N550JV NVIDIA display setting not available*

Glad to hear it is sorted


----------

